# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena

## roelie72

hoi hoi
ik heb nu iets meer dan 7 maanden de mirena
heb de laaste dagen last mijn tepels
heb dat 4x eerder gehad 3x was ik zwanger 
en 1x na de plaatsing van het spiraal
na een week was het over en nu na 7 maanden last 
ik kan toch niet zwanger zijn

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Roelie,

Ik kan je nu natuurlijk niet met zekerheid zeggen of je zwanger bent ja of nee. Maar ik zou toch wel even een testje doen/naar de huisarts gaan hiermee. Als je namelijk 3/4x met dit verschijnsel wel zwanger was heb je natuurlijk best een grote kans dat het dit keer weer zo is. (Hoeft natuurlijk niet persé). Ik zou het iig even uitzoeken! Sterkte en succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

